# 1000 rounds down range



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A guy from work who does not own a gun wanted to come and shoot. I said if you buy the ammo, come over and we will shoot the shit out of something. I made him a list and he brought a thousand rounds.
I ran through a bunch of does and do nots.
we just got done burning up a 1000 rounds
9mm
40
ak
AR 15
AR 10
Mini 14
12 gauge
10 gauge

Fun was had by all.

no one got hurt.

I think he learned something. 

It was a good day.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

it's expensive, especially the .308. I like shooting 7.62x54R and X39 for cost effective, higher powered rounds. I picked up some IMI 9mm 50/$11.99. I thought that was a pretty good price. I may buy an AR-10 soon and burn steel cased at the range and brass for hunting and stockpiling.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

After he tried them all I asked him what he would choose if he was defending himself against the Taliban and he picked the Sig 716.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

alterego said:


> After he tried them all I asked him what he would choose if he was defending himself against the Taliban and he picked the Sig 716.


And that is a fine choice!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You should have called me,I am a NRA Range Safety Officer and like to shoot.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have lots of ammo and things to put them down also.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You did a good deed alter ego. Introducing someone to the shooting sports is a positive thing.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> You did a good deed alter ego. Introducing someone to the shooting sports is a positive thing.


I agree! Good job! One more on our side (or even thinking of coming onto our side) is a good thing.

Plus hopefully he will tell his friends/family of the fun he had and encourage them to do the same.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> You should have called me,I am a NRA Range Safety Officer and like to shoot.


Pm me. I have a great place on my farm to shoot.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bet your neighbors are really impressed. Hope none of them work nights on the weekend.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> it's expensive, especially the .308. I like shooting 7.62x54R and X39 for cost effective, higher powered rounds. I picked up some IMI 9mm 50/$11.99. I thought that was a pretty good price. I may buy an AR-10 soon and burn steel cased at the range and brass for hunting and stockpiling.


Yes it is! .308 must be made from unobtanium or something!


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds like he's serious, since that's about $400 worth of shooting.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

1K of plinking 223 costs me $220


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

eferred said:


> Sounds like he's serious, since that's about $400 worth of shooting.


Something he spouted out was that he was expending it under customer relationships. He is a sales rep for a large vendor.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad you both had an enjoyable day. Did you let him share in the joy of cleaning all those weapons afterwards?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I finished cleaning the rifles from that little exercise. Yes I am a touch delinquent. Crap the next time some one wants to do this there will also be a cleaning lesson.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad you had a good time.should have made your friend learn how to clean all the firearms too,good experience.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds like it was a good day ?


----------

